
Why We Make Bad Decisions as Groups and How to Fix It - kaxline
https://thetoolsweneed.com/why-we-make-bad-decisions-as-groups/
======
jamithy2
To paraphrase this article - 'if we trust Sarah to vote as we wish on the
environment, and Frank to vote as we intend on Finance', what I don't
understand is how would delegative democracy work when it comes to working out
the environmental budgets for that year?

edit: additional clarifications

~~~
kaxline
That's a good point. I think it's hard to definitively know the best way to
resolve issues like this without an actual platform to test it on.

One point that I wasn't able to fit into the article is that this idea isn't a
homerun. There are lots of difficult things to figure out. I just think that
it's hard to find a problem more deserving of solving, and right now we have
our best minds solving the problem of how to spy on people better instead.

